# General charging question EDIT: now not so general



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

So, I've had a little trouble with charging, but have so far always recovered.

Doesn't the touchpad charge when it is completely off?

An ios device will charge even if it is totally dead. Is something with CM interfering with that or does the device not do that?


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

It should charge while it is off.

I personally had a lot of trouble charging with the included USB cable failing to make a clean connection after my touchpad was about a month old. From other reports on the forums, this seems to be a very common issue. I would try using another cable, if you don't have one around they can be purchased very cheaply from a site like monoprice.com


----------



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the cable, I have trouble rebooting after the tablet goes dead.

Not sure it's charging while completely dead and the difficulty booting persists after charging for awhile.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it does charge but takes an awfully long time to start the tablet ....try to press and hold power+home buttons for about 30 seconds after you have connected the TP to the charger for about 30 mins.


----------



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

OK last night I was using the tablet until battery was about 15%. At that time I turned it off and plugged it in to see if it would charge while off.

This morning I tapped the power button and it went directly to the lock screen so it was already on, then it powered down due to low battery within just a few seconds.

So I plugged it in again and it booted up by itself after about 30 seconds. Now I've tried this a bunch of times, it won't stay off, it always starts up on it's own. So if the battery is low, it gets into this boot/shut down sequence until the battery is completely kaput.

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

harrypt said:


> OK last night I was using the tablet until battery was about 15%. At that time I turned it off and plugged it in to see if it would charge while off.
> 
> This morning I tapped the power button and it went directly to the lock screen so it was already on, then it powered down due to low battery within just a few seconds.
> 
> ...


Plug it in and after it starts charging, then turn it off. Plugging a TP in auto starts it. I have done this dozens of time and it will charge when turned off. If for some reason I do leave it on when I charge it, I turn off wifi as I get tired of listening to email alerts all night.


----------



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

OK after some sleuthing I've figured out what's going on, there seems to be two quirks on my Touchpad related to CM. I'm runnong CM9 v0.5.

Shutdown in CM on my install works like reboot. The only way for me to turn completely off is to shutdown in CM, wait for a restart and then choose shut down again in Moboot. WebOS shuts down properly.

Also, sometimes when it boots into CM while plugged in, CM doesn't seem to go into charge mode. This is how I can get into a battery dead shutdown then reboot loop that drains my battery until it is completely dead.

Anyone else see any of these symptoms?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

harrypt said:


> OK after some sleuthing I've figured out what's going on, there seems to be two quirks on my Touchpad related to CM. I'm runnong CM9 v0.5.
> 
> Shutdown in CM on my install works like reboot. The only way for me to turn completely off is to shutdown in CM, wait for a restart and then choose shut down again in Moboot. WebOS shuts down properly.
> 
> ...


The TP starting back up after a shutdown from CM has been a common issue as far back as I can remember with all the Alpha's. One just has to watch for a few seconds after shutdown to see if the TP is going to stay off or try to restart. If it does, just turn it off from Moboot and it will stay off. I think it is better in CM9 that CM7. As far as charging, mine charges fine either off or on. The trick is to start it charging and then turn it off.


----------



## iChas (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm running CM9 v0.5 also and having most of the same shut down problems. I put it on charge...cable or touchstone then shut down in moboot. Works well for me.

Sent from my ICS TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

OK well, thanks for the help. What I really wanted to know is if I had a hardware problem.

I've been through almost all versions of CM7 and now 9, and have been reading the forums and never saw mention of this shutdown problem. Maybe I missed it.

Given the genius of the CM team I bet they get it worked out eventually


----------



## harrypt (Jan 19, 2012)

FYI
Installed .6 because it has the shutdown menu, but the shutdown command still reboots for me.


----------

